# "Wie" nutzt ihr AjAx in euren Projekten?



## WeirdAl (20. Jul 2007)

Hi,
ich gebe mir zwecks tieferen Verständnisses gerade JSP und Servlets und baue mir eine minimale "Model 2" Architektur. Da ich bislang nur JSF genutzt habe und dort mit Hilfe von ajax4jsf AJAX Komponenten umgesetzt habe, frage ich mich, wie AJAX Funktionen mit JSP implementiert werden. Baut Ihr dazu die Funktionalität selbst oder nehmt ihr fertige Bibliotheken? Wenn ja, welche?
Grundlegend weiss ich wie die Übermittlung der AJAX Daten läuft und einfache Beispiele hab ich umgesetzt. Aber da ich auch ein paar "komplexere" AJAX Funktionen ausprobieren will, würde ich dazu gerne "erprobte" Bibliotheken einsetzen.

Soweit mal
Alex


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Jul 2007)

Hi,

es kommt ganz drauf an was du alles vorgefertigt willst.

GWT (Google Web Toolkit) ist ganz nett. jWic (www.jwic.org) find ich auch recht gut, und vor allem sehr übersichtlich.
ZK ist eigentlich auch in Ordnung. Kommt stark auf die Anforderung an.


----------



## WeirdAl (22. Jul 2007)

Ist GWT nicht ein Framework ähnlich JSF? Oder sind das Taglibs für JSP?

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

GWT bietet einen teil der swingbibliothek an, mit der man dann sein UI erzeugt. danach wird das ganze vom gwt compiler nicht in bytecode sondern in javascript übersetzt, dass dann natürlich im browser läuft.

mit jsf, jsp hat es eigentlich wenig zu tun

greetz


----------



## Niki (24. Jul 2007)

ich finde thinwire sehr nett
echo2 und wingS schauen aber auch sehr vielversprechend aus


----------

